# Psychisch welzijn > Vermoeidheid >  Leefstijltraining

## Marie

Nieuwe poging:
Heeft iemand ervaring met het leefstijltrainingscentrum in Dalfsen?
Ik kan daar via mijn ziekenfonds een training krijgen.
Heb wel info van het centrum, maar zou graag ook ervaringen willen horen van mensen die daar geweest zijn.

----------


## Marie

nou ik haal hem nog maar ff op voor ie helemaal verdwenen is.
Maandag is het zo ver.
Hoop dat er mischien nog iemand leest die dit al gedaan heeft.

----------


## Loes

Hallo Marie.

Ik weet echt niet wat het is waar je maandag aan begint en hoop ook niet dat je erg vind dat ik hier ff p reageer. Maar ik wil je toch het allerbeste toewensen en dat het mag worden wat je er van verwacht. Als je wil, hou me een beetje op de hoogte want ik wil er best wat van te weten komen.

Nu, sterkte en succes ermee hoor!
Groetjes van Loes.  :Wink:

----------


## Marie

kijk hier maar ff Loes: www.leefstijl-trainingscentrum.nl

----------


## Loes

:Smile:  Hoi Marie.
Ik heb het net ff bekeken. En ga jij er dan naar toe om weer in balans te komen? Nu, ik ben best wel benieuwd! Niet dat ik dat nu nodig heb, maar dat er toch best veel mogelijkheden zijn voor mensen die het wel nodig kunnen hebben. Je hoort hier ook eigenlijk weinig over. Maar door het internet en kontakt met mensen op het net, ben ik toch ook al heel wat wijzer geworden. Zo ook over dit nu dan weer! Nogmaals Marie, ik hoop voor je dat je vind wat je zoekt.
Bedankt en ik ga straks nog even op mijn gemak op die site kijken en lezen.
Het beste..  :Wink:  Loes

----------


## Loes

:Smile:  Hoi Marie. 
Ik klikte daarnet medicity aan en zag dat jij weer terug bent, neem ik aan? En hoe is het je vergaan? Hopenlijk heb je er wat aan gehad. Ik ben er zeer benieuwd naar. Wil je het vertellen? ???

Okè dan, in ieder geval de groetjes van Loes.  :Wink:

----------


## Marie

Hai Loes, leuk dat je er aan denkt.
Ik heb er heel veel aan gehad.
Het is moeilijk uit te leggen wt je daar nou precies doet.
maar ik voel me op dit moment een compleet ander mens.
Ik kan het iedereen die dreigt BO te gaan of het al geweest is aanraden.

Je moet wel open durven staan voor "gekke" dingen doen.
Zo kwam ik er, door met een blinddoek voor mijn ogen rond te lopen, achter dat een deel van mijn moeheid veroorzaakt wordt doordat ik alles zie, hoor en voel en dus overprikkeld raak.
Hoewel ik het eerst maar raar vond met zo'n doek op mijn kop, ervoer ik het al gauw als enorm prettig.
het gaf me rust.
Ik hoefde me nu maar op één ding te richten en dat was mijn gehoor.
Ik doe nu thuis een aantal dingen met mijn ogen dicht (hometrainer bv) en probeer mijn aandacht meer te richten op één ding en dat werkt nu al door.

----------


## Loes

:Smile:  Hallo Marie.

ook leuk dat jij even wilde reageren. Ik was echt benieuwd. Wat fijn voor je dat het je zo goed heeft gedaan zeg! Het is te hopen dat andere mensen het ook eens lezen die er wat aan zouden kunnen hebben.

Ik hoop voor je dat het je nu ook goed mag blijven gaan. En wat jij zei over die hoofddoek over je hoofd op je hometrainer! Nu, dat doe ik met een walkman op mijn hoofd en dan lekker proberen te relaxen terwijl je aan het fietsen bent. Ook op de hometrainer dan hè!

Hou je me een beetje op de hoogte hoe of je het verder vergaat na deze ervaring? Ik zal anders zelf zo af en toe er naar vragen op het forum. Net zoals jij en ik toendertijd ook over die Robert het èen en ander nog wilden weten. Jammer dat we daar nooit meer iets van vernemen. Maarja, het zal wel zijn reden hebben.

Marie, nogmaals bedankt voor je reactie en ik lees wel weer een keer op dit forum. Groetjes van Loes.  :Wink:  Het ga je goed.

----------


## Loes

Hallo Marie

Ik zag net dat jij weer op het forum was maar dan bij een ander onderwerp.
Maar mag ik je nu vragen , hoe het je nu vergaat na die behandeling van leefstijltraining? Je zei in het begin dat je er veel aan had gehad maar is dat nog steeds zo? Ik hoop het wel voor je. Wil je het me eens weer laten weten dan?

Groetjes en het beste ermee. Loes  :Wink:

----------


## Marie

Hoi Loes.
natuurlijk zakt het na een tijdje wat in maar ik merk wel dat het doorwerkt.
Dat ik anders tegen een dip aankijk en er daardoor makkelijker weer uit kom.

Ik dans nu elke dag, dat heb ik daar opgepikt en daar wordt ik lichamelijk fitter van, maar het werkt ook geestelijk door.

Mijn concentratievermogen is merkbaar verbeterd, ik kan nu weer een boek lezen en af en toe een avondvullende film kijken.

----------


## Loes

:Big Grin:  Hoi Marie.

Wat fijn dat je even hebt willen reageren. Dus je hebt er wel degelijk wat aan gehad dan, al is nu dan wat minder. Wel goed van je dan. Maar over dat niet kunnen concentreren, dat heb ik ook. Lezen heb ik geen geduld meer voor en de krant lees ik alleen het nodige en dan moet het niet te lang zijn. En films kijken of serie,s op de tv dat lukt mij ook niet. Vroeger wel. Waar heeft dat mee te maken dan?

Ik heb er verder geen problemen mee, maar toen ik dat van jou daarnet las, dacht ik, dat heb ik ook! Ik kan wel uren op het internet zitten surfen ed. daar heb ik alle geduld voor. Als ik er de tijd voor heb dan hè? Maar ik ben toch blij voor je, dat het je wel heeft geholpen tot zover dan en dat je nu wat meer energie hebt. Houden zo!

Oke, nogmaals bedankt voor je uitleg en reactie.
Groetjes van Loes  :Wink:

----------


## Marie

concentratie stoornissen zijn inherrent aan een burnout.
Is geen kwestie van ongeduld maar van gewoon niet kunnen concentreren.
Waar het bij jou aan ligt kan ik natuurlijk niet bepalen he.

----------


## Loes

Nee dat begrijp ik. Maar ik denk nu wel,dat ik weet waar het in mijn geval dan aan kan liggen. 
Bedankt,  :Wink:  Loes

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo Marie, 
ik weet niet of je hier nog leest, maar ben benieuwd welke cursus je gevolgd hebt en in hoeverre je er nu nog baat bij hebt?
Had je al andere alternatieven geprobeerd voordat je dit ging proberen?
Groetjes Lucia

----------

